# Changement de piste de lecture écran verrouillé IOS 5



## Spindash (17 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir, j'aurais voulus savoir si d'autres que moi rencontre le problème suivant sous IOS5 avec mon Touch 4G

Lorsque  l'écran est verrouillé, que j'écoute un morceau mp3, et que je presse deux fois sur le bouton central pour pouvoir changer de piste sans glisser mon doigt sur  Déverrouiller, mon iPod rame.

Au lieu d'afficher la pochette du  morceau suivant, mon image de fond d'écran sélectionné pour l'écran verrouillé reste visible un court  instant avant l'apparition de la pochette de l'album du morceau suivant, tout en retardant le début de la lecture

J'espère que c'est assez clair ^^"

Bug IOS5 ?

J'ai enlevé/remis la bibliothèque musicale, fait la MAJ dans l'ordre c'est à dire MAJ Itunes puis IOS5

Au passage j'ai aussi perdu des applications 

Merci


----------



## Ielvin (18 Octobre 2011)

yop, bienvenu chez nous 

les appli tu les as perdues sur Itunes ou dans les fichiers de l'ordi ? (j'ai perdu vlc comme ça .. )

pour le lag : je dirais que c'est un petit bug, tu as tenté une restauration complète, donc nouveau appareil ?


----------



## Spindash (18 Octobre 2011)

Merci de l'accueil, tout d'abord 

J'ai perdu VLC sur mon ordi et sur les applications de l'iPod, en plus d'un solitaire et d'une application vidéo. Ça c'est pour la précision lol. Ce n'est pas très gênant en fin de compte.

Si j'applique ce que tu m'as conseillé de faire, chose que je n'ai jamais faite, je suppose que je perds mon carnet de contact et surtout ma sauvegarde de Angry Birds à 3 étoiles (drame)

Je demande cela car en 3 ans j'ai dus synchroniser mon iPhone une fois, donc tout ce qui est manipulation hors mise à jour, quand ça fonctionne, je suis un noob 

Merci de ton aide en tout cas !


----------

